# Hulu Plus coming to TiVo Premiere



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Awesome.



> TiVo Will Offer Hulu Plus on TiVo Premiere DVRs
> 
> ALVISO, CA -- (Marketwire) -- 09/28/2010 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in advanced television services including digital video recorders (DVRs) for consumers, content distributors and consumer electronics manufacturers, today announced that it has teamed with Hulu to provide TiVo® Premiere DVR subscribers with access to the full-array of Hulu Plus content streamed instantly to their TVs. The Hulu Plus channel will be available via subscription to all TiVo Premiere customers in the coming months.*
> 
> ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If they(Hulu) lower their monthy fee I might subscribe.

and I guess if you have a Series 3 model you can't get it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Time to merge all of these threads!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What threads? I must have missed the other ones.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

windracer said:


> Time to merge all of these threads!


This is the only one in the Premiere forum. Seeing as this is going to be Premiere-only, this seems like the right place for it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> What threads? I must have missed the other ones.


Yeah, they're not in the Premiere forum. I use the "New Posts" link to read, so didn't notice they were all in different areas.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456517
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456518

and this one ...


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

This justifies my Premiere I added a little more now that Pandora and Hulu are Premiere centric at this point. I love my Series3 and HD units, they have been reliable workhorses, but understand the need for TiVo to develop for the latest platform.


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

Anything that shows Tivo folks are adding value to their Premiere is a welcome!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Disappointing that it's hulu plus, but I guess it's a step. I don't think they'd be able to swing regular hulu.


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> If they(Hulu) lower their monthy fee I might subscribe.
> 
> and I guess if you have a Series 3 model you can't get it.


Tivo charges $13 for a program guide and you don't complain about that. Hulu plus is hosting and providing archived complete shows in HD for $10 and you say that is overcharging


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Raj said:


> Disappointing that it's hulu plus, but I guess it's a step. I don't think they'd be able to swing regular hulu.


Huh? Hulu Plus offers more content than the free Hulu.

http://www.hulu.com/plus


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

alokkola said:


> Tivo charges $13 for a program guide and you don't complain about that. Hulu plus is hosting and providing archived complete shows in HD for $10 and you say that is overcharging


Hulu has some issues at $10. Not all the content is there including some shows which are on the free version. Not all shows display on all platforms so just because Hulu plus has it doesnt mean it will show up on TiVo. Also there is no guarantee the shows will be in search either. They should have added regular hulu also but I doubt it was an option.

With TiVo many of us buy lifetime so we dont pay 12 a month or view it that way.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

What about Vudu, when is it coming to TiVo?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

So, if you calculate from when they said they would have Pandora till when it showed up, then Hulu should actually appear on tivos sometime in 2015 .


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

nataylor said:


> Huh? Hulu Plus offers more content than the free Hulu.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/plus


There's things on regular Hulu that aren't available on Hulu Plus for whatever reason.

Even though I have an invite and can get Hulu Plus on my iPhone and PS3, I have yet to sign up. There's nothing Hulu Plus offers that I don't already get with Netflix plus weekly recordings. I don't see that changing by the time this is released.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

morac said:


> There's things on regular Hulu that aren't available on Hulu Plus for whatever reason.
> 
> Even though I have an invite and can get Hulu Plus on my iPhone and PS3, I have yet to sign up. There's nothing Hulu Plus offers that I don't already get with Netflix plus weekly recordings. I don't see that changing by the time this is released.


I think eventually Hulu Plus will be like Netflix streaming except for current TV shows. It's not there yet for sure. But if Netflix and Hulu keep building their library, having subscriptions to both would give users a lot of quality content. So I think it will be good in the long run for people who aren't interested in hundreds of channels on cable/satellite that they never watch.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

if they make it $5 then I will consider it. I can't see the need to pay for commercials and not sure what they will have over OTA that would make me want to pay $10 each month for it.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Now since Tivo getting Hulu I might just disconnect my computer that built from left over parts.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

magnus said:


> if they make it $5 then I will consider it. I can't see the need to pay for commercials and not sure what they will have over OTA that would make me want to pay $10 each month for it.


What?? You mean there are still commercials on the PAID Hulu Plus service???? If that is true, it is crap. Can you even skip them, or because it is streamed, would you be FORCED to watch them?

I can understand commercials on Hulu free, but not Hulu plus. And the other poster was disappointed that Hulu free is not going to be supported on the TiVo for everyone.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

crxssi said:


> What?? You mean there are still commercials on the PAID Hulu Plus service???? If that is true, it is crap. Can you even skip them, or because it is streamed, would you be FORCED to watch them?


Yes there are commercials, no you can't skip them and yes you're forced to watch them.

Is it crap? No. Hulu has to keep itself afloat somehow, and they found a pretty reasonable way to do it. Ads don't pay jack, anyone who runs an ad supported site knows this. Networks charge for the priviledge of airing content, and bandwidth the size of Hulu is insanely expensive. A mere $10/month subscription fee is DEFINITELY worth what they're offering.

When you pay for expanded cable, you still get commercials, the same thing happens here. You're not paying for "commercial free television", you're paying for expanded access to Hulu's library, and it IS quite expanded. You also receive some of their content without the 7-10 day waiting period that most networks enforce.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

twhiting9275 said:


> Yes there are commercials, no you can't skip them and yes you're forced to watch them.
> 
> Is it crap? No. Hulu has to keep itself afloat somehow, and they found a pretty reasonable way to do it. Ads don't pay jack, anyone who runs an ad supported site knows this. Networks charge for the priviledge of airing content, and bandwidth the size of Hulu is insanely expensive. A mere $10/month subscription fee is DEFINITELY worth what they're offering.
> 
> When you pay for expanded cable, you still get commercials, the same thing happens here. You're not paying for "commercial free television", you're paying for expanded access to Hulu's library, and it IS quite expanded. You also receive some of their content without the 7-10 day waiting period that most networks enforce.


Netflix costs about the same (or less), has a larger back category, has no ads and also sends disks in the mail. So yes Hulu Plus is over priced based on the competition.

Granted Hulu Plus has shows the day after they air and Netflix doesn't with the exception of Saturday Night Live, but Netflix has the value to cost ratio.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

They need to do one or the other.... not both.



twhiting9275 said:


> Yes there are commercials, no you can't skip them and yes you're forced to watch them.
> 
> Is it crap? No. Hulu has to keep itself afloat somehow, and they found a pretty reasonable way to do it. Ads don't pay jack, anyone who runs an ad supported site knows this. Networks charge for the priviledge of airing content, and bandwidth the size of Hulu is insanely expensive. A mere $10/month subscription fee is DEFINITELY worth what they're offering.
> 
> When you pay for expanded cable, you still get commercials, the same thing happens here. You're not paying for "commercial free television", you're paying for expanded access to Hulu's library, and it IS quite expanded. You also receive some of their content without the 7-10 day waiting period that most networks enforce.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

morac said:


> Netflix costs about the same (or less), has a larger back category, has no ads and also sends disks in the mail. So yes Hulu Plus is over priced based on the competition.


Netflix is not Hulu's '*competition*' by any means. Netflix and Hulu aren't even in the same market.
Netflix delivers dvds, and in some cases they have VOD.
Hulu delivers nothing, and has nothing BUT VOD.

As far as back category, try getting Happy Town, House, FlashForward, Caprica, V, and more recent TV to stream from Netflix. It's not possible!

Now, I won't deny, Netflix has a larger category of movies, but their streaming options are simply horrible. It's either highly pixelated, or limited viewing data area (black bars across either side of the viewing area) for them. Can't speak for Hulu + yet, because their implementation isn't ready, but their desktop player seems to have it under control.

The fact is that Hulu and Netflix are aimed for very, very different markets. Sure, Netflix has some TV viewable online, but it's not recent, it's nowhere near up to date, and it's not their primary function.

Like I said, you're not paying for "ad free browsing", you're paying for expanded library capabilities, and in the plus version, it's quite expanded indeed.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

morac said:


> Netflix costs about the same (or less), has a larger back category, has no ads and also sends disks in the mail. So yes Hulu Plus is over priced based on the competition.


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

nataylor said:


> Huh? Hulu Plus offers more content than the free Hulu.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/plus


But it's 10 bucks a month...


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Raj said:


> But it's 10 bucks a month...


So, don't get it if you're going to whine about the price.
MOST people can see the value there, and it is indeed a value.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

twhiting9275 said:


> Now, I won't deny, Netflix has a larger category of movies, but their streaming options are simply horrible. It's either highly pixelated, or limited viewing data area (black bars across either side of the viewing area) for them.


It may be your broadband connection.

The black bars on the side, they can do nothing about. IIRC, that's for Starz play content. Starz is a way to get around not having studio agreements in place for some content (and the studios are barely tolerating this too).


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

twhiting9275 said:


> Netflix is not Hulu's '*competition*' by any means. Netflix and Hulu aren't even in the same market.
> Netflix delivers dvds, and in some cases they have VOD.
> Hulu delivers nothing, and has nothing BUT VOD.


I'm not sure how you can claim they aren't in the same market. Netflix has been pushing their instant streaming for years. They're even pushing it over their DVD delivery service and soon Netflix will have a streaming only plan (they do currently in Canada). Basically Hulu is copying Netflix's streaming model with Hulu Plus. Yes the shows you listed aren't on Netflix, but I don't know if they are on Hulu Plus either.

There are lots of recent TV shows available for streaming on Netflix: Lost, 24, Stargate: Universe, Doctor Who, Family Guy are just a few.

The only advantage Hulu Plus has over Netflix, is that Netflix normally doesn't stream shows until they are out on DVD, while Hulu Plus will stream recently aired shows. That's only because Hulu is owned by a conglomerate of media companies.

Now is $10 worth it to be able to watch shows that I can get free from recording the episode, from my cable company's VoD (with no ads) and even from hulu.com? I don't think so. Like I said I have an open invitation for Hulu Plus, but I can't justify spending $10 a month on it even though I could watch it anywhere on my iPhone.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

morac said:


> I'm not sure how you can claim they aren't in the same market.


Because they're not! They're going for two entirely different audiences.
Netflix is focusing on movies, with a minor focus on TV. Their streaming setup is a *supplemental* to their service! They have NO 'next day' releases.

Hulu, on the other hand focuses SOLELY on streaming CURRENT and prior TV shows. This isn't a supplemental to their service, it's their PRIMARY FOCUS.



morac said:


> Now is $10 worth it to be able to watch shows that I can get free from recording the episode, from my cable company's VoD (with no ads) and even from hulu.com?


Firstly, you couldn't watch them from hulu in most cases for 7-10 days.
Secondly, it is quite worth it. This expands the capabilities of a DVR like nothing you've ever seen. It also opens up the possibilities of viewing other shows that you may or may not have had a chance to see, and opens up classics like even Netflix can't.

Both Netflix and Hulu have their unique audiences, and in some cases, those crossover, but they are NOT in competition with each other by any means. Netflix is focusing on the dvd delivery, Hulu is focusing on the VOD side of things.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

twhiting9275 said:


> So, don't get it if you're going to whine about the price.
> MOST people can see the value there, and it is indeed a value.


I'm not whining about the price. I'm actually glad they're charging 10 bucks a month. I don't have a TiVo anymore in fact, I have a HTPC and TiVo desktop.

I was just pointing out the reason that people would want basic hulu.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

alokkola said:


> Tivo charges $13 for a program guide and you don't complain about that. Hulu plus is hosting and providing archived complete shows in HD for $10 and you say that is overcharging


I use my TiVos 365 days a year. It is a bargain. Plus I have lifetime for five units and one is monthly for $9.95. That cost is much more than for the program guide. Anyway, I would only use Hulu a few days a month.
I was offered to be in the Hulu Plus trial, but did not because of the $10 a month fee.
When it does come to the TiVo, I'm sure I will try it for a month.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Some interesting Netflix vs Hulu Plus articles, if anyone's interested:

http://www.maclife.com/article/feature/netflix_vs_hulu_plus_who_deserves_your_10_month

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/hulu-plus-vs-netflix/2/

http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/ente...services-showdown-hulu-plus-vs-netflix-125728

http://www.pcworld.com/article/200246/hulu_plus_vs_netflix_which_is_best.html

http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/2010/08/25/side-by-side-netflix-streaming-vs-hulu-plus-on-the-ps3/

It sounds like, generally, Hulu Plus wins for TV, Netflix wins for movies.

If we could get BBC, cable news, and sports, we could dump cable.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I just check Netflix for Fall guy season one. Netflix has 6 shows on dvd no streaming. Hulu has 22 shows that you can stream. To me Hulu is better at streaming more shows the Netflix. Plus Hulu has more of the older programs to stream then Netflix.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

wisny said:


> If we could get BBC, cable news, and sports, we could dump cable.


I would LOVE to see that, but we're not going to get there. Cable channels are still running away from Hulu and Netflix both. I would LOVE to see more of a deal with cable channels (HBO/Showtime/FX/USA) and Hulu, but something tells me not going to happen


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

twhiting9275 said:


> I would LOVE to see that, but we're not going to get there. Cable channels are still running away from Hulu and Netflix both. I would LOVE to see more of a deal with cable channels (HBO/Showtime/FX/USA) and Hulu, but something tells me not going to happen


Starz is teamed up with Netflix, but Starz doesn't have any actual programming, only movies.

HBO offers its own streaming service but you have to be a Comcast or Verizon cable subscriber to get it which kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

While Hulu directly on the TiVo sounds really cool, I would typically only use it in a supplemental fashion to record a show that was missed for some reason. Like a cable outage or a power outage. Or due to a conflict with other programs recording at the same time. Not sure if it would be worth $10 month, month after month. Only maybe if there was certain OLDER content that interested me or content I could not record using my TiVo.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wisny said:


> If we could get BBC, cable news, and sports, we could dump cable.


I *hate* news and sports. But if I could get all the history channel, discovery channel, natgeo, and scify content, then I could drop cable  Therein is the problem- everyone will have something different they want.

Eventually (maybe not in the too distant future), we might be able to get just about anything that is on cable directly through something like Netflix or Hulu. And that is when true competition for our TV dollars can be realized.

However, if I am forced to watch commercials (that I don't want to watch), it has ZERO value to me. And I do like streaming without recording far less.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Who's taking bets on how long it'll be before this feature actually is functional?

Presuming, that is, they don't just ignore it and never deliver the feature like so many previously announced content projects.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I am. Choose one or the other. Not both.

No ads and $10... makes sense to me.



Raj said:


> I'm not whining about the price.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll go along with that. I don't see this being the big hit that Hulu thinks it will be. And consequently... Tivo will abandon it... unless they already have this almost done or something. 



dswallow said:


> Who's taking bets on how long it'll be before this feature actually is functional?
> 
> Presuming, that is, they don't just ignore it and never deliver the feature like so many previously announced content projects.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

twhiting9275 said:


> You're not paying for "commercial free television", you're paying for expanded access to Hulu's library, and it IS quite expanded.


The issue is that some devices that can receive Hulu+ cannot receive basic Hulu shows. So until Hulu+ includes all Hulu content + more, its not worth the money and it includes far less content than Hulu.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

andydumi said:


> The issue is that some devices that can receive Hulu+ cannot receive basic Hulu shows. So until Hulu+ includes all Hulu content + more, its not worth the money and it includes far less content than Hulu.


The other issue is that devices that get Hulu+ should also be able to use Hulu free if the customer doesn't want "+". Seems crazy to support only one of them- the code is all identical.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Presuming, that is, they don't just ignore it and never deliver the feature like so many previously announced content projects.


Such as?


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

crxssi said:


> The other issue is that devices that get Hulu+ should also be able to use Hulu free if the customer doesn't want "+". Seems crazy to support only one of them- the code is all identical.


No they shouldn't.
This is one of the 'perks' of having a + membership, being able to watch Hulu on your TV, or remote device.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I'd still prefer to pay Netflix and get a disc of shows that are in 1080p and at least Dolby Digital 5.1, and no commercials. I'm also not big on streaming. Sometimes I like to save episodes of a show up and have mini marathons. Would I be able to watch an episode of a show from 10 weeks ago?


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

kturcotte said:


> I'd still prefer to pay Netflix and get a disc of shows that are in 1080p and at least Dolby Digital 5.1, and no commercials. I'm also not big on streaming. Sometimes I like to save episodes of a show up and have mini marathons. Would I be able to watch an episode of a show from 10 weeks ago?


With hulu+ you would. Regular hulu only has the most recent 5 episodes (for example) hulu+ keeps full seasons


----------



## Derek Nickel (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't see that Hulu is a good fit for TiVo. I don't mind paying for content, but I hate ads. I really hate paying for ads, so I am not interested in Hulu Plus.

Since Netflix considers Hulu to be a competitor, hopefully Netflix will add more streaming TV content (and more streaming movie content as well!)

I think that TiVo should put their effors into improving their Netflix application rather than pursue Hulu.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

any ETA on the hulu+ on tivo rollout?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It just says it's coming soon to TiVo on the Hulu site. And also to Roku. Early 2011 for the xbox 360. And I guess it's already available on the PS3 and some TVs.
I also heard a rumor that hulu is dropping the price to $5 a month. But on the website it's still showing $9.99.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

twhiting9275 said:


> Because they're not! They're going for two entirely different audiences.
> Netflix is focusing on movies, with a minor focus on TV. Their streaming setup is a *supplemental* to their service! They have NO 'next day' releases.


Just reading this thread today, I found this quote funny considering this: Netflix Now Considers Itself a Streaming Company


> "By every measure," says Hastings, "we are now primarily a streaming company that also offers DVD-by-mail."


I remember last year, the CEO of Netflix was on 60 minutes, and he reenforced this. I'm paraphrasing, but he said "We've wanted to stream video from the beginning, but were unable to when we first started. That's why the company is named *Netflix* and not *DVDs by Mail*."

And I suspect Tivo will get H+ right after they update their Netflix Front-end.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

HellFish said:


> Just reading this thread today, I found this quote funny considering this: Netflix Now Considers Itself a Streaming Company
> 
> I remember last year, the CEO of Netflix was on 60 minutes, and he reenforced this. I'm paraphrasing, but he said "We've wanted to stream video from the beginning, but were unable to when we first started. That's why the company is named *Netflix* and not *DVDs by Mail*."
> 
> And I suspect Tivo will get H+ right after they update their Netflix Front-end.


Awesome! We should expect both of these to be completed sometime in 2013?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> Awesome! We should expect both of these to be completed sometime in 2013?


Boy, you are a wishful thinker!


----------



## JoeBlome (Oct 26, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Boy, you are a wishful thinker!


lol


----------



## mixedday1 (Feb 19, 2009)

$10 with ads would be fine, if they had content from CBS to round of the big 4 networks, and a couple of cable networks such as Comedy Central (Daily Show/Colbert).


----------



## digammatoo (Oct 31, 2010)

I for one would pay the $10 for Hulu, as well as the the approximately 10 for Netflix, oh wait already have the Netflix. I plan on using whatever TiVo has coming I spend more money at McDonalds that I am on the monthly services that I get with the TiVo.


----------

